

The Evolution of Web Design - david927
http://cssmysite.com/css

======
troels
Good idea. The execution lacks quite a bit though.

~~~
troels
Here's a similar attempt: [http://psd.tutsplus.com/tutorials/interface-
tutorials/five-l...](http://psd.tutsplus.com/tutorials/interface-
tutorials/five-looks-one-layout-how-to-develop-a-library-of-web-design-styles-
at-your-fingertips/)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
That's more current styles though, I like it.

~~~
troels
So do I. It would be cool with a more complete "catalogue" of common styles,
to have to compare between. I know there is an infinite number of
classifications, but there's a lot of commonly seen themes, that could be
turned into a taxonomy of sorts.

Sort of a "design patterns" catalogue of web design. Maybe it exists already?

------
loup-vaillant
No standard alternate style sheets. Again.

------
drivebyacct2
The Web2.0 style looks more like a frontpage scheme. It's not even a good
attempt to look web2.0-y. Most of the stylesheets are just poor executions of
various styles that are even still in use in many places...

I don't know if this was supposed to be a sarcastic or academic look at web
design but I think it falls short on both accounts.

